# I need to interview conventioners



## Sonic (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi I'm a student in Anthropology and I need to interview 2 people who have been to anthrocon at least twice for a paper.  I'm just going to ask questions pertaining to your experiences at the event.  Of course you're identity and username will be kept anonymous.  I'd prefer to interview 1 male and 1 female.  A quick response would be appreciated since my paper is due next monday.  Thanks!


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 28, 2011)

Not to be rude but, seems like you made this account only for your homework.
I don't know if you're going to get responses.
But this seems rude and offensive to me :/ 
Sorry.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey there.
You might want to look up past interviews from other Pittsburgh news stations if you want something quick.
Because you're about to be shat upon in three... two... one...


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm kind of blown away that the name sonic hadn't been taken yet.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

I've taken anthropology classes too. May I also interview you ASAP because I procrastinated on my homework paper? GET BACK TO ME FAST. I NEED TO INTERVIEW AN ANTHRO STUDENT LOOKING AT FURRIES AND FURRIES LOOKING AT ANTHRO STUDENTS LOOKING AT FURRIES LOOKING AT ANTHRO STUDENTS LOOKING AT FURRIES LOOKING AT ANTHRO STUDENTS LOOKING AT FURRIES LOOKING AT ANTHRO STUDENTS LOOKING AT FURRIES.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 28, 2011)

You've created a Time Paradox!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> I'm kind of blown away that the name sonic hadn't been taken yet.


+1 hope


OP you probably shouldn't be asking random people on the internet to do your homework for you.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess it just goes to show that even furries have self-dignity.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry bro havent been to a convention yet. Plan on going with a friend from this forum when I turn 18. :3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 29, 2011)

Why do you specifically need people that have gone to Anthrocon?
No other con will do?


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Why do you specifically need people that have gone to Anthrocon?
> No other con will do?



Well it's the biggest one in the States no? As such it'll give the most varied analysis of the largest congregation of furry culture and in theory should have the broadest encompassment of topics to be discussed/analyzed.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Why do you specifically need people that have gone to Anthrocon?
> No other con will do?



An outsider might not necessarily know that other conventions exist.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> An outsider might not necessarily know that *Furries* exist.



Corrected


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Corrected



Uh, well, I guess that's true. 

But my point is that AC is simply the biggest most well-publicized con. Someone who doesn't know the fandom intimately could be fooled into thinking that AC is the only con.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Uh, well, I guess that's true.
> 
> But my point is that AC is simply the biggest most well-publicized con. Someone who doesn't know the fandom intimately could be fooled into thinking that AC is the only con.



 in which case you're kinda just repeating what I said.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> As such it'll give the most varied analysis of the largest congregation of furry culture


Then there's just 1 problem there:
The amount of questioned persons is rather... Low, if one wants a accurate result.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 29, 2011)

So did you pick the name Sonic to get on our good side or what? 

Because I kind of hate you just for the name.


----------

